# Can you support Hodge and Murray?



## ReadBavinck (Aug 7, 2007)

This quote come from John Murray's: Creedal Subscription in the Presbyterian Church in the U.S.A.. He is arguing from Hodge's work that "to adopt a book as containing the system of doctrine taught in the holy Scriptrues, and to adopt every proposition contained in that book, are two very diferent things." Hodge goes on to say that: 

"The Book, although a confession of faith, may contain many propositions by way of argument or inference, of which lie entirely outside the system, and which may be omitted, and yet leave the system in its integrity." (from The Church and its Polity)

Can you support this statement with any examples?


----------

